# Easton Vom Kraftwerk pedigree



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Had a chance to finally put up Easton's line break down. Would love any thoughts on his lineage. 

Thanks


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I used to have a half sister (same dam) to Bacchus.....loved that dog - she was awesome and a sweetheart....Bacchus' father was a Lord son and I like my dogs with Lord too

Lee


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Great. So they were producing intelligent sure character off springs? So far Easton is very out going, no fear of anything or any body. Amazing on leash and will follow my side every where off leash. He loves to lay on me, while has no problem going off by him self to lay down stairs. He figures things out all alone. He figured out how to use door knobs to open and close doors, and open closed toy bods to get his own toys lol.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I have heard that DM has been expressed through Oruger's lines.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I was hearing strong things from his mother side via melano.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Not sure where you heard that from, as Rudy, is both hip and elbo a1 as well as its one of his main working dogs. I have his gene study and nothing came up even via my vet studying Rudy's DNA geology


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Ltleo said:


> Not sure where you heard that from, as Rudy, is both hip and elbo a1 as well as its one of his main working dogs. I have his gene study and nothing came up even via my vet studying Rudy's DNA geology


DM. Degenerative myleopathy. There are some DM affected dog's listed under the OFA.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I knew what DM stood for, as I had experience with it with a former GSD of mine. Kept her and she lived an amazing 13 years of which she gave me more joy then I could ever ask for. I thought you were referring that Rudy had DM, I apologize. 
So far Easton is a very active health six month old male at 64lbs now. Gate looks great, and all check ups came back top notch.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I also have the DNA analysis of both of Easton's parents Oruger the boom 2 and Armilla. So are you saying I should have them reviewed by a third vet for DM?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

As far as DM - your pup would have to have a DM test himself....cheek swab DNA test.

Not a big fan of Melano.....friend had a Melano daughter - could not pass sch1 protection because of confidence/nerve issues...spayed and put in pet home.....was fine, looked super in home environment, but would carry through....

I know there are many OK and good ones with these lines (Melano/N & P litters von Heilgenbrosh) Have seen others with N/P in first 2 gens that were not desirable temperament wise - enough so that I look closely at the whole picture - so not 100% comfortable...and yes - many many many big name dogs go back to N litter - I know....

Lee


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I will order a kit via Mars or should I just have my vet do it? Armilla vom haus Jung is a daughter of Melano and she achieved her SchH3,KKL2. I can send you their results if you want to take a look at them.
So far with Easton I have him in Basic Handling and Obediance with a long term handler and retired breeder of GSD. He has I fact offered to buy Easton from me and has stated he could and would work with him. He likes his temperament and ability to learn. I just have to decide if I want to get into this sport. I am new and just learning. So I appreciate all your in site.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Ltleo said:


> I also have the DNA analysis of both of Easton's parents Oruger the boom 2 and Armilla. So are you saying I should have them reviewed by a third vet for DM?


Sorry for the confusion... I meant I have spoken with a few people that own Oruger offspring that were afflicted with DM. You can search the OFA database for his offspring, just if you're curious. I think it would be worth doing a test for it.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

There is good and bad in all pedigrees, don't take it personally, you asked for an honest critique and it may not all be positive. It doesn't mean your pup will show certain traits.
But - this is the type of research you want to do BEFORE you get a pup  Google the kennel names of breeders you're looking at, see what pops up, you may be surprised...

DM tests are not the same as the DNA sequencing the AKC offers - that is only used for ID and doesn't actually TELL you anything for other purposes. If there is DM in the line I would definitely do an OFA DM test. It's only $65 (unless the price went up) and I think it's just a cheek swab, you can do it at home.

Here's a link.
http://www.offa.org/dnatesting/dm.html


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh I don't take any of this personally. I did do a long search before hand. I saw the reviews regarding Kraftwerk, and I looked into many of them. I spoke to wayne as well as other dog owners from kraftwerk and oruger. I loved Armilla so that's why I wanted the breeding. I like Oruger work and all around stance, though I did like Karlo a little more. It came down to wanting the line from Armilla. I appreciate everyone's thoughts and feedback. I can honestly say, that my dealing with kraftwerk has been very good. They to this day call me right back if I ever need them. There is good and bad in everything. It all comes down to how both parties work together.


----------

